# Mamaia: geographical feature?



## postconsumerist

to descend from the 7th circle of hell to the eighth, Dante has: "pero scendemmo alla destra mammella", which I think refers to a geyser; or plunge hole. Does anyone know why Mamaia beach is so-named? It seems unlikely that there was ever any rocky outcrop there; that might have looked like a breast?


----------



## postconsumerist

ok. so -no brainer- it's a dune. but if dune only became current in the 18thC; does anyone know if mamaia/mamella was in  use previously?


----------



## farscape

According to Wiki, the name Mamaia comes from a local Tatar landowner, Mamai - going back to the days when the Turks were in charge there.

Another version, as published by the daily newspaper România Liberă has the original name of Turkish origin, Mamakioi, meaning the Butter Village, perhaps as plausible if not more than the first version considering the Turkish names for the neighbouring lajes Techirghiol (Striped Lake) and Siutghiol (Milk Lake).

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Yes,  there is also a beautiful but dramatic legend that lies behind the name of this sunny region. 
According to the historians,  there was a 'vlah',  by his name,  Costea,  whose daughter was kidnapped by a Turkish beizadea's son who wanted her so badly.   Father chased the kidnapper to the Sut-Gol lake,  but,  unfortunately,  the young Turk considered better to throw the girl into the lake unless he could be with her than to let  her father take away. The beautiful girl screamed "MAMA LIA",  supposedly her mother 's name, while drowning. The man who took her ultimately realised the deed and wanted to save his love,  but he also drowned while uttering "Mamaia",  what he thought the girl he was in love with had screamed before she died.


----------

